# Pavoni Pro 2.1 (1978-1980) tinkering



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Another recent purchase I referenced in my Europicolla rebuild thread.

I think this one is the keeper. Bought this week. Initially it was tripping the fuse box in the house and pressure was increasing without the pressurestat kicking in etc so it needed some attention. The chrome was also very grimey.









Fortunately the element/pstat, switch and wiring from my gaggia G106 is a direct swap so I swapped this over yesterday and no more fuse box tripping!

Stripped a few bits off and started to clean up:









Rebuilding - pressure gauge had surface rust but came off with relative ease:









And all back together, polished up with bigger group and original handle fitted:









Next steps now its working will be to replace a few seals for peace of mind and replace the spring for the safety valve as it hisses more than it should.

I think the orange is growing on me, but ideally I'd swap over the chrome base from my G106 to make my ultimate machine and stop the buying habit that I've recently got into!


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator (Aug 26, 2020)

Beautiful. I love the orange.


----------

